# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Poistuvat junat

## kemkim

Poistuvista junista voisi joku laittaa vähän tietoa, jos tietää. Ainakin Sm1:t ovat aika rämän oloisia nykyään ja telit kolisevat aikalailla, eiköhän niille olisi kohta jo aika päästä eläkkeelle ja saada Sm4-tyyppisiä miellyttävästi kulkevia junia lisää?

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Viesti on siirretty bussipuolelta

----------


## JE

Ensimmäistäkään sähkömoottorijunaa ei ole hylätty. Eli myös Sm1- ja Sm2-junista ovat kaikki edelleen käytössä. Kaavailuja niiden korvaamiseksi uudella kalustolla on toki esiintynyt.

----------

